# [KDE] Instalar versión actual de KDE [SOLUCIONADO]

## Latinvs

Ehh, esta pregunta quizá sea un poco tonta, pero llevo un rato intentando instalar KDE y no consigo la versión 4.4.2 cino la 4.3.5. En http://gentoo-portage.com aparecen los paquetes de la 4.4.2 pero con emerge no los consigo. ¿Tengo que activar algún repositorio especial o algo así?

Gracias y saludos.

::EDITO::

Me autorrespondo por si a alguien le sirve:

En el manual en castellano no viene proque no está actualizado desde enero del 2010, así que sólo contempla hasta KDE 4.3. Las instrucciones para la versión 4.4.2 están en la versión en la lengua del imperio: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## pelelademadera

kde 4.4 esta en rama inestable, tenes que o desenmascarar los paquetes pasandote a ~x86 o ~amd64 ( ~tuarquitectura)  y compilarlo, o sino, ir paquete por paquete en /etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## Latinvs

Perdona la tardanza, se me pasó responderte.

Gracias por la indicación ,seguro que me viene bien para instalaciones futuras, ya que he leído varios casos de usuarios que han tenido que hacer lo que comentas par ainstalar paquetes.

Pero en el caso de KDE 4.4.2 no es necesario, basta con seguir las instrucciones en la versión angloamericana del manual y copiar el archivo kde-4.4.keywords que enlazan, en el directorio /etc/portage/package.keywords/; y ya se puede instalar sin mayores complicaciones.

Saludos.

----------

